# what schools in europe offer bachelor's degree in Culinary arts/management?



## xmavericx (May 12, 2008)

Hi, I want to be a professional chef and eventually own and manage my own restaurant in the future. 

I have searched for schools in europe that offer a bachelor's degree in Culinary arts/management, but i had no luck. Maybe you can help? I'm sure this question will help other people too.

Your answer can help me succeed in my future.
Please give me any options and links....
Thank you...


----------

